# Shoulder Tireness



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I would suggest looking at your step 5 above. When you start your draw, your bow shoulder should be set in the down and back position and NOT moved up or down again. Second, putting additional artificial pressure on the bow shoulder (for Back tension as you say) is a totally unnecessary step. BT comes from the string side shoulder NOT the bow shoulder.

Others will weigh in too.

Arne


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Arne! Will work on that sir


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How many arrows do you shoot in practice each week?

Do you hold your bow up with your bow arm or do you hold it away from you?

You should use your back muscles for three things: holding your bow up, aiming and shot execution.

A tip from Len Cardinale, one of the great coaches of the 60's through the 90's,"the tension of holding is achieved in the back and only in the back. All the rest, shoulders, arms hands, etc are just hooks and levers.

Shoulder fatigue may mean that you are using the shoulder muscles more than you should.

Or it's possible that you are simply not in condition for archery. This sport uses a unique combination of muscles that is different from every other sport. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

aread said:


> How many arrows do you shoot in practice each week?
> 
> Do you hold your bow up with your bow arm or do you hold it away from you?
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking your time Allen,

I shoot around 100 - 150 arrows per session.

While walking, i hold the bow on my shoulder, during the shot I try to hold the bow from dropping with bow arm but at the same time push and pull with both arms.

Not trying to sound like a douche or anything but I am pretty sure I am in condition for archery but just that I dont know the correct way to transfer the weight away from my shoulder.

Judo is the martial art i been doing, it involves alot of pulling and back muscle.

I will check out Len Cardinale =] Thanks Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

icecoldx said:


> .....during the shot I try to hold the bow from dropping with bow arm but at the same time* push and pull with both arms*.


Don't do it that way. the push / pull should come exclusively from your back muscles. Try this - hold a pencil in both hands just in front of your nose. Now try to pull the pencil apart. The muscles you use are the same ones that you should use to hold and execute. The latest video from George Ryals and Last Chance Archery give a real good demonstration of how to set your shoulders. I highly recommend it.



icecoldx said:


> I will check out Len Cardinale =] Thanks Allen


You can find a little about Len on these two websites:
http://www.archeryhalloffame.org/
http://www.bowhuntershalloffame.com/home.html

We've been trying to get Len to write a book about his methods, but so far we've had no luck. However there is a two video set from Robinhood Videos with some great information. A little expensive, but well worth the price.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Will sure give that a try at the range tomorrow Allen, Cheers.


----------

